# Quick way to check if bands are drawing equal



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Cutting a set of bands recently, I noticed that when I drew both bands back,my marks on the bands for where the pouch would end up after tying were way off on one band against the other.I always said that you can make the cut equal,cut them from the same sheet and they still can draw differently. I mark my bands out on a sheet starting from the wide end and then measure down to the narrow end and draw a line across where I want the pouch tie to end up. I then leave about an inch or so extra to run through the pouch for tying. That mark is your guide to whether both bands you cut for a set are equal or not. After making the cut on both bands hold on to the wide end of both bands then grab the narrow end up to the where the line is. Now hold the set up to the light and draw back. Both lines should stay together when stretched. If not,then they will never draw the same when mounted. I've had differences of up to 2 inches with bands that were cut right next to each other on the same sheet. A set like that will never shoot good no matter how you mount them on your frame. Try this trick for a better tuned set of bands. Flatband


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

One trick I use when tying bands to a frame:

I tie one side, then loop the pouch around an old skateboard wheel and bearing I have mounted.

I tension the bands and make sure the pouch is centred on the wheel before tying the second band. This way I can guarantee both bands are pulling the same weight.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good tips, guys! Thanks.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, that is really good information and great for you guys, you'll have better scores. However, if my bands are balanced and pulling equal, what excuse will I have for still shooting like a wiener.

Al


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Just out of curiousity, do you guy prestretch the bands a couple times before tying off? I have found it works well with Alliance Supreme 107's.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh yeah Blue, I always do it! Flatband


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Wheeew, good I thougjt it might be a good idea, juust checking


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good info guys!


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info fellas!

RR


----------

